# Re-upping My Espresso Game - Tips for Excellence



## JHCCoffee (Jan 20, 2018)

Folks

I currently make good to very good espresso shots, along with the odd excellent one. I wish to up my game, to produce generally very good shots and many excellent ones. I welcome your suggestions on change of process. I unfortunately cannot afford to buy new equipment.

Equipment:

-Modded Breville DuoPro - modded with brass water distribution plate and IMS group head screen, for improved water distribution. Further modded with dimmer switch for pressure profiling.

-IMS Baskets - 12/18, modded to fit the DuoPro

-Bottomless PTF

-Bartaza Sette 270W grinder (grinds to specified weight)

My current process:

-2 presses of a water mist spray onto beans in hopper, then mix beans

-Generally a 14.5g dose (prefer not to vary the dose unless I have to, to adjust taste)

-Dose grinds nicely into a mound at the centre of the basket

-As grinder doses by weight and not time, have not been able to use approach of moving the PTF/basket around for more even distribution

-Use WDT (2 needles inserted in wine cork) and specialized collar (made by manufacturer for WDT dosing and to contain grinds while stirring)

-WDT: small circle motions, to cover the entire area of the puck. Then some widening circles, from inside to out, then poking to even out distribution

-One bottom tap of the basket (used to do 3 taps), to settle grinds (drop basket on mat)

-Tamp with Eazytamp - a leveling and pressure calibrated tamper ( 30 lbs)

-Warm up machine until light stops blinking

-Run hot water from tap through PTF, put hot water in shot glasses and espresso cup

-Run machine and clean grouphead with brush, to warm grouphead

-Place scale on machine tray

-Tare scale

-Place basket in PTF and insert

-Turn on machine and hit timer button on scale

-After 3 seconds, ease dimmer back to ¼ of normal pressure until 7 seconds

-Then ease up to full pressure until the point where I need to start to reduce, to end up at 30 to 31g

Thoughts on the above? What works for you? Any tips?

I am currently experimenting with Temperature Surfing, by running steam and then espresso. I can get the water temp coming out of the grouphead to 189 to at best 199 F, versus 167 without temp surfing. First try resulted in more extraction but unusual flavors; not sure if that was the milk at too high a temp.

What are your thoughts on this alternative approach?

Thanks All

JHCCoffee


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've read your post about 3 or 4 times so far. This is what I can tell you:

- Try to eliminate steps from your routine: You want to make your routine as reproducible as possible. Only do steps if you need to. If the above is what you need, by all means keep it.

- Turn the machine on / Warm machine first: It might've been my misunderstanding, but if your steps are in chronological order, you are turning the machine on towards the end? You want the grinds to be as fresh as possible. You also want the portafilter to be at the temperature of the group, otherwise the coffee it will be cold.

You say you are experimenting with temperature surfing, and, if you don't do it, the water is coming out at 75C / 167F. This is way too cold. The temperature of the water coming out should be around 94C / 202F. From what I've read about the DuoTemp Pro, you pretty much need to temperature surf to get the water hot, by turning the steam function before hand. There are a few posts about it on this forum - just search for it - which explains how you can achieve ideal temperature for extracting espresso with your machine. Forget about the pressure profiling for the moment. Focus on getting the temperature right first.

Good luck.


----------



## Topshot (Oct 10, 2018)

Consistency in everything you do will help.

But don't be afraid to experiment!

The more espressos you make the more consistent you'll become (read better).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

And, to complement, when you do introduce new variables, or change them, make sure you do so one at a time, otherwise you'll never know what, if or how it influenced the result.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A prep video and shot pull would be more helpful than a list of things you do, it can be hard to critique technique just from words.


----------



## JHCCoffee (Jan 20, 2018)

Great suggestions all! Thanks for taking the time. Most appreciated!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a very complicated procedure you have there. I would recommend videoing the entire process, from walking into the kitchen, to having a finished coffee including group and basket cleanup. Then grab some popcorn and settle in for a watch. After which, I think you may want to simplify greatly as someone has suggested.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Every time I see your vid @DavecUK (my OCD-ness) wants to come over and remove the stickers from the base of your storage jar


----------

